# Anyone else trying on Saturday?



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

With the high winds tonight and Friday, I know the lake will be messed up pretty bad, but I'm still planning on getting out on Saturday to test out the new boat while the winds are calm. I was planning on jigging around the reefs while I was out. Is anyone else planning on being out on Saturday?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I had been planning to. Long drive though given expected conditions. Does the mud shut down the jig bite like it usually does to the trolling bite?


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll be there. It's tough to say. I'd say jig fishing is a little more tolerant to mud and weather fronts because it's more of a reaction strike as opposed to feeding. However if the fish can't find it they can't strike it.




Riverduck11 said:


> I had been planning to. Long drive though given expected conditions. Does the mud shut down the jig bite like it usually does to the trolling bite?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be out Sunday. Think vibration, noise and fish it slow in short snaps right on the bottom. With the amount of fish that are it the area, I'm sure you'll hit a few in the nose. Tight lines!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

That mud doesn't hurt the jig bite hardly at all. The key is to drift at the right speed and find some active fish; and then it's have fun with the bite. It's going to be hard on me this year as I lost my boat back in November. But I have friends that are willing to take me out. Thanks in advanced guys!  Looking forward to getting out Saturday!
Beal


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

We will be out saturday as well cant leave till 11 ish so its gonna be a fish till dark if we have to scenario.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Speaking of fishing till dark, how is the jig bight after dark? 
I am planning a trip Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Not sure yet, but I plan on fishing until my boat punches its tickets, and if that means staying out past 8:00, I am willing to do it.

Also, if it is muddy, would a vibrating bait work better? What about something like a Rapala Ripin Rap? They have a very loud rattle. In my experience on inland lakes, depending on the day and mood of the fish, they are either are hot and just what the fish need to find the bait or they are so loud I think they scare the fish away.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! This gives me a little more confidence and makes me feel a little less crazy! As I said, half the point of this trip will be to get used to the new boat and electronics and familiarize myself with Erie a little more! If we pick up a fish or 2 in the process it will just be icing on the cake! Good luck to all who are going out!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I will disagree and say extreme muddy condition will hurt the jig bite. I have seen days in past years where the fish would be so stacked up in almost 0 visibility of water and still be caught but only by accidently snagging, just because they were so thick. Especially on top of the reefs. Whether this will be one of those weekends I do not know but it sure will be muddy.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

island troller said:


> I will disagree and say extreme muddy condition will hurt the jig bite. I have seen days in past years where the fish would be so stacked up in almost 0 visibility of water and still be caught but only by accidently snagging, just because they were so thick. Especially on top of the reefs. Whether this will be one of those weekends I do not know but it sure will be muddy.


Agree with this post.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

mlkostur said:


> Speaking of fishing till dark, how is the jig bight after dark?
> I am planning a trip Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Not sure yet, but I plan on fishing until my boat punches its tickets, and if that means staying out past 8:00, I am willing to do it.
> 
> Also, if it is muddy, would a vibrating bait work better? What about something like a Rapala Ripin Rap? They have a very loud rattle. In my experience on inland lakes, depending on the day and mood of the fish, they are either are hot and just what the fish need to find the bait or they are so loud I think they scare the fish away.


I'm not sure about after dark in muddy water but walleye are low light feeders so they will be active. When the water is muddy, a blade bait IMO, is the best route with short lifts close to bottom. I'll post report from the mud after I get in Sunday


----------



## ol yank (Feb 25, 2009)

I would just add this. IMHO After dark an 8 mile boat ride can be a little dangerous and that water is COLD. I always leave myself daylight to get back from the reefs. If you are jigging close to home on the beaches, that's another story.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

ol yank said:


> I would just add this. IMHO After dark an 8 mile boat ride can be a little dangerous and that water is COLD. I always leave myself daylight to get back from the reefs. If you are jigging close to home on the beaches, that's another story.


Excellent point. Probably get in before dusk. Looking at Sunday I guess since Monday is looking a little windy.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll be out there also


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll be out for sure


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll be out for sure


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm looking at some live web cams from Huron and middle bass and the big waves evryone is talking about don't look all that big...???... I know that depending on direction, different parts of the lake are different but I just don't see it... are y'all pulling our leg out there?!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

No its for real and still building.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

island troller said:


> No its for real and still building.


No doubt it looks choppy but not like everyone is describing. I'm looking at a cam from Middle bass facing out to rattlesnake island...


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

9 foot waves crashing into 10 feet of water are gonna make a big mess, No doubt about it. I want to fish as bad as anyone here, but its going to take several days to clean up.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gern186 said:


> 9 foot waves crashing into 10 feet of water are gonna make a big mess, No doubt about it. I want to fish as bad as anyone here, but its going to take several days to clean up.


I just don't see how it can be so different west of Middle Bass to 9 'ers just a handful of miles SW... Not callin anyone a liar but makes no sense to me


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

The wind is going to pick up to 30 mph and gust even higher (50 mph)Friday.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

tipping your jig with minnows will help...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Supposedly. I guess I'll find out how tore up it is or isnt on Sunday


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

It won't be ideal on sat or sun but it will be fishable.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Just drove by Mazuriks, 2 trailers in parking lot, 1 guy just coming in. I'd say right now running 3-4' and building. W-NW wind.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

PDNaz said:


> Just drove by Mazuriks, 2 trailers in parking lot, 1 guy just coming in. I'd say right now running 3-4' and building. W-NW wind.


Now THAT sounds WAY more believable haha


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> Just drove by Mazuriks, 2 trailers in parking lot, 1 guy just coming in. I'd say right now running 3-4' and building. W-NW wind.


Were you pulling your boat to launch this afternoon?


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

If I did it would have been to let my boat know I have not forgot about it. Been so long. No Al, took Grandson to lunch at big boppers.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> Agree with this post.


X2


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

im sitting in my camper right at the mouth of turttle creek across from turtle point gas pump..... at best i would say an occasional 6' but again im pretty close to the west side sooooo if you add about another 10 miles to that ?? could be a 9' or so by the time it hits mouse island?? its ripping pretty good out od the west north west....water is complete brown here i will post a pic in AM


----------



## Jeff65 (Feb 3, 2009)

That camera is on the west side of the island and the winds are out Of the north north west right now. The wind at the south bass light house Is showing 32 mph winds.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> No doubt it looks choppy but not like everyone is describing. I'm looking at a cam from Middle bass facing out to rattlesnake island...



Trust me it's cranking! Data from the #2 buoy shows it's still building. This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sady dog appreciate the feedback and look forward to a picture or two.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm headed up tomorrow afternoon to get settled in the condo. Was supposed to go up tonight but decided just to wait until the morning to head up. 3.5 hour drive. Condo is paid for so whether we go or not we are still paying for it. I will be out Saturday and Sunday though.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, there is a serious northern wind blowing across the lake right now. There will be a lot of ugly looking water friday.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

island troller said:


> Wow, this is a serious northern wind blow across the lake going on now. There will be a lot of ugly looking water friday.


41kts at SBI past hour. The barometer didn't really start climbing until around 8 p.m. so it could get worse!


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

We will be out but it is going to be tough.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

well good news is the wind has started to shift......the bad is its just as strong...lol 
instead of the waves breaking onto the rocks and onto my camper......the waves are breaking on the mouth of the canal and spraying all the way to the bridge....


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

This was Thursday at 5pm


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks a mess. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Doesn't scare me, I might need the spear gun but I'll be out there


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Current sustain NW winds of 32 mph. Now that is impressive.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Those waves could pitch a boat onto those rocks in a heart beat!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

It isn't worth it going out in those conditions to possibly get a few fish..


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Sady! Those are some impressive waves for sure!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Supposedly. I guess I'll find out how tore up it is or isnt on Sunday


Let me know!


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

I will report conditions on Saturday as well once we get back in


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Just looked at Iwindsurf, I think this must be a bad dream! Someone please wake me up!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i wish i could post my video of the beach it keeps telling me "error/' more pics in 35 mins sunrise


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

http://bay.tv/cranberry-creek-marina-webcam,742
Cranberry Creek Marine


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Mother nature is taking days back since we had so many fishable Jan and Feb days .


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok. Walked down to beach. And when my 12 week old lab pup won't get in the water??? Well.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

My pup says "stay on couch today"


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

How long of decent weather does it usually take to clean the lake up? That looks like it could take several days of nice weather!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

1more said:


> It isn't worth it going out in those conditions to possibly get a few fish..


I meant on Saturday, I've been caught in true 8 footers and I wouldn't wish it on anyone


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice looking pup! I want to go bad but it looks muddy and the winds for Monday look strong too, even out of the south.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I am depressed


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

No doubt that it's rough and the lake will still be muddy Sunday, but it's supposed to settle by mid day today and by Sunday, it won't be ideal but it will be fishable. May not bot hot and heavy action but I'm confident we'll get into some fish. Tight lines everyone, going to be nice to get out Sunday regardless


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> No doubt that it's rough and the lake will still be muddy Sunday, but it's supposed to settle by mid day today and by Sunday, it won't be ideal but it will be fishable. May not bot hot and heavy action but I'm confident we'll get into some fish. Tight lines everyone, going to be nice to get out Sunday regardless


In your opinion, would it be worth a 2 1/2 hr drive to try it tomorrow? Will it even be fishable tomorrow? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ebremer said:


> In your opinion, would it be worth a 2 1/2 hr drive to try it tomorrow? Will it even be fishable tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone stay home tomorrow!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ebremer said:


> In your opinion, would it be worth a 2 1/2 hr drive to try it tomorrow? Will it even be fishable tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Tomorrow is going to be pretty rough early. Supposed to subside by mid day today. I'm going Sunday, not Saturday. Winds will be out of the ssw by mid day tomorrow. IMO, if you want to get out and the waves are 1-3's, get out. As long as you're being safe, a bad day on the water is better than a day on the couch or good day at the office. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Tomorrow is going to be pretty rough early. Supposed to subside by mid day today. I'm going Sunday, not Saturday. Winds will be out of the ssw by mid day tomorrow. IMO, if you want to get out and the waves are 1-3's, get out. As long as you're being safe, a bad day on the water is better than a day on the couch or good day at the office. Just my 2 cents


I totally agree with you there! You can't catch them from the couch. My situation is a little delicate right now as we just had our second little one and I'm trying to make the best of the trips I can make up this year. It's just the cabin fever is turning into cabin tuberculosis!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sundays wind is going to be breezy as well, but at least coming from the south.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ebremer said:


> I totally agree with you there! You can't catch them from the couch. My situation is a little delicate right now as we just had our second little one and I'm trying to make the best of the trips I can make up this year. It's just the cabin fever is turning into cabin tuberculosis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I understand COMPLETELY. I'm a new dad, my boy will be 11 months 4/20 so I have to pick my days but he's a good baby so we are definitely blessed. I'm tired of looking at the boat in the garage. Sunday's conditions for waves and weather will be good so I'm going to drown some blade baits and get a few and enjoy the time on the water


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

Awesome! I think I'm gonna hold off on this weekend and maybe give it a try next weekend...again weather permitting. Good luck Sunday! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Ebremer said:


> I totally agree with you there! You can't catch them from the couch. My situation is a little delicate right now as we just had our second little one and I'm trying to make the best of the trips I can make up this year. It's just the cabin fever is turning into cabin tuberculosis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've seen some posts in this thread scoffing the forecast based on web cam pictures. 2 words...youthful enthusiasm! I have been there and paid the price. There is no advice I can give that will stop a man anxious to get out on the lake for the first time this year. Up side? You get to shake down your boat and make sure everything works well! 

I'll tell you a little story....

My neighbor and good friend lives for opening day of archery. When it comes in he hunts every single day he doesn't have a conflict with one of his daughters. One day around mid-October a few years back, he told me he had to take half a day off to meet with his wife and discuss the future of their marriage. He said she was mad because he'd hunted almost every night for 2 weeks. I gave him the best advice I could......deer hunting in early October is not worth a marriage! November.....well now.....that's a different story altogether!

My point is, as much as I want to fish this weekend I am going to knock out some chores off my list. I canceled my clients for today, tomorrow, and Sunday ($1350 worth). I can't and won't in good conscience have hard working people drive in from Minnesota and pay me to take them for a boat ride in a mud pit. 
I've fished this lake 4 decades and blow like we've had the past couple days has never turned out anything but bad. It was just starting to clean up before this 48 hr blow and we had a couple inches of rain to go with it. All bad stuff...... No it wouldn't surprise me if people caught a few fish Sunday but I am pretty sure it's not going to be like sitting in a tree stand during early November. 

Walleyes don't have radar or X-ray vision. I'm going to bust my butt to get some yard work and maintenance things done this weekend. Better days are coming!


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

I hear you Magee. I used to get things in my head and just go anyway, but wasted time/money has taught me a thing or two. If I would've listened to some people I would be able to afford a few nice rods and reels! I'm gonna do the same and get some work done this weekend and look for better conditions. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

MageeEast said:


> I've seen some posts in this thread scoffing the forecast based on web cam pictures. 2 words...youthful enthusiasm! I have been there and paid the price. There is no advice I can give that will stop a man anxious to get out on the lake for the first time this year. Up side? You get to shake down your boat and make sure everything works well!
> 
> I'll tell you a little story....
> 
> ...


No doubt I understand what I'm going into on Sunday and I'm not expecting a lot but I'm also confident in getting a few fish. The temps will be warm and winds from the South. I'm not passing up work that needs done or anything pressing. Not to throw a wrench in your story but I took my biggest buck to date with a bow on Oct 12 that came in to a buck roar looking for a fight


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I killed my first buck on opening day and it was a P&Y but I've killed my 5 biggest between November 7 and 12. I've also had close encounters with 16 or more bucks in one day several years during that same time period. Just saying the odds are better for excitement fishing in good conditions and hunting during a cold snap in early November than it is fishing in mud or swatting mosquitoes in October.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I've fished many days without fish and been out plenty this year. I'm going because I'm crazy and I enjoy bouncing a jig for 8 hours even if I don't pull fish!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, the fish are a bonus. If you're not coming from out of state or by-passing important things that need to be done and not spending big money to go, it's about being in God's country and taking it in


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Suns out guns out. !!!


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like the consensus is tomorrow is a waste of time? We were all set to stay over and hit it after breakfast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

i just got back from a shore drive huron to avon pt. it is as bad. waves breaking over sea walls and high winds. tagalong


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

sady dog said:


> View attachment 233966
> Suns out guns out. !!!


Looks like yoohoo


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Will be up at the cottage tonight in East Harbor think I will work on the property and save gas money!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

sady dog said:


> View attachment 233966
> Suns out guns out. !!!


Are those divers at the mouth? It's hard to see on my phone...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Garbage


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Straight out from little cedar point don't look TOO bad considering the winds are just subsiding...


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> No doubt it looks choppy but not like everyone is describing. I'm looking at a cam from Middle bass facing out to rattlesnake island...


Isn't this the leeward side?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

TurninEyes on 79, I'll be starting just east of locust


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck guys, I'll save the fuel for better days.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Good look tomorrow for those going out. Hoping for good reports. 
Tight lines


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got back in. Jigged for 3 hours and nothing to show for it. Tried hair jigs, blade baits, and rippin raps. Moment the bait touched the water you couldn't see it. Muddiest I have ever fished up here.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

You gave your best effort, oh well hopefully it gets better in a week or so. Going to TC tom to open up the camper and get the boat ready and head back to cincy afterwards.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> Just got back in. Jigged for 3 hours and nothing to show for it. Tried hair jigs, blade baits, and rippin raps. Moment the bait touched the water you couldn't see it. Muddiest I have ever fished up here.


Did you mark any fish on the bottom in the mud?


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

From the pictures, it looks like you'd need to lock the hubs in on the boat to make it out of the channel!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> Did you mark any fish on the bottom in the mud?



Marked fish on the bottom as well as suspended fish. Thought about putting gear out after the good high marks but my crew in the boat hates trolling so kept on trying the jig.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Straight out from little cedar point don't look TOO bad considering the winds are just subsiding...


which little cedar point are you looking at?


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

Missed these guys at the shelby st ramp in sandusky. Wonder where they were fishing?


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

Prefishing for the tournament, i bet they were east


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

They could have been in the bay jigging the channel but that has to be just as muddy as the lake.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks a little calmer. Hahahaha.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

One foot or less. On the beach at turtle creek


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

lookin' good for tomorrow!


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone go out today? Trying to decide to make the drive and skip my ballgame or just wait a week for this mud to clear out. Gorgeous day tomorrow regardless


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Went out of Turtle Creek today on my maiden voyage in the new (to me) boat. After realizing that both me and my buddy missed a third drain plug, we got everything dried out and finally got launched and started fishing by 1:30. My fish finder battery got damaged by the water in the boat so we headed towards the pack of boats on the reefs. Tried jigging with hair jigs and rat-l traps. Tried both vertical jigging and casting and slow retrieve with zero fish to show for it. Fished from 1:30-4:30 and saw 2 fish caught. One was by trollers and the other was by jiggers. Water was muddy as expected with less than 2" visibility. Very calm though. I would say less than 1' waves. At least the goal of getting to know my boat (including that the bulge pump works great!) was accomplished today! Beautiful day on the water in spite of the circumstances.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Just remember that muddy water warms up pretty quick with tomorrow's forecast!
Good to those that go out.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Tough day today fished from 9:30 till 4 zero fish oh well always tomorrow


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

KPI said:


> Tough day today fished from 9:30 till 4 zero fish oh well always tomorrow


Decided on Brest Bay yesterday after looking at MODIS image. Pulled 2 nice eyes in about 5 hours and hit one spot twice where all 6 lines fired.....too bad they were White Bass!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished sat turtle island in Maumee bay... 4 fish on small side went in mich dumping grounds got 2 more better size... 6 total lost 4...purple jig with minnow...water looked good in the dump...ohio near turtle was dirty not muddy...the NW winds we had blew the muddy Maumee water to the south...was done at 10:30.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

itsbeal said:


> That mud doesn't hurt the jig bite hardly at all. The key is to drift at the right speed and find some active fish; and then it's have fun with the bite. It's going to be hard on me this year as I lost my boat back in November. But I have friends that are willing to take me out. Thanks in advanced guys!  Looking forward to getting out Saturday!
> Beal


 OK, so now I have to eat crow and say that Saturday was a bust for me cuz of the mud.(man was it muddy!) But my bud Shawn managed to pull one in those conditions up on Tousaint. Me... had one on early but it came loose a couple cranks in. Oh well, better luck next time. It still had to be muddy on Sunday and they got em' then. What a difference a day makes eh'?


----------

